# Does anyone know the name of this dish?



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 29, 2012)

It is like a frittata or tortilla.  Although potatoes were not the primary veg. I think it is Italian.  It is layered with perhaps cheese(s), maybe some sliced salami or thin kinds of ham etc and definitely vegetables.  Maybe it's baked in a foil covered cheese cake pan?   Not sure if the layers were separated with egg custard or cheese.  I think it may be served warm or room temp.  I thought I saved the recipe.  Guess not.   Are these enough clues to identify this dish?  Thanks.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 29, 2012)

They are enough clues to jar my memory and tell me that I have heard of it, too. Especially the serving at room temp part.
I hope someone comes in that can nail it for us, because I'll be Googling all day if they don't.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 29, 2012)

Are you thinking of a Quiche?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 29, 2012)

A Torta?


----------



## Cerise (Nov 29, 2012)

Strata comes to mind.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 29, 2012)

Sformata?

Sformato - Google Search


----------



## Zereh (Nov 29, 2012)

Tortilla de patatas - generally found served for tapas, so it's Spanish in origin


----------



## jennyema (Nov 29, 2012)

Zereh said:


> Tortilla de patatas - generally found served for tapas, so it's Spanish in origin


 
I beleive he said it wasnt a tortilla.  And wasnt potato based.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 29, 2012)

bingo- winner winner

I think these are all related. 

Princess Fiona. Yes !!  Thank you so much.  A torta is what I am thinking I should make for a pre holiday brunch in a couple weeks. Now it's off to check the DC threads for a recipe. 

Thank you all for your ideas.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Nov 29, 2012)

That looks lovely


----------



## Addie (Nov 29, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> bingo- winner winner
> 
> I think these are all related.
> 
> ...


 

That is impressive looking. I am coming for brunch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 29, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> bingo- winner winner
> 
> I think these are all related.
> 
> ...



What'd I win???


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 29, 2012)

Whiskadoodle said:


> bingo- winner winner
> 
> I think these are all related.
> 
> ...



I would love to have the recipe from the picture.  It looks so great.  I looked up Torta on Google and found that there are Italian, Spanish, Mexican, even Filipino Torta recipes.  From reading the ingredient lists, they all would be very tasty.  But none looked as spectacular as the one in your picture.  If anyone knows how to make that beast, please share.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 29, 2012)

Indeed!  The Mexican tortas served here are delicious, but look nothing like that pic.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Nov 30, 2012)

Indeed !! 

It is hard to pull wool over my eyes around here or anyone else’s for that matter. This is why I asked the question. Lasagna would have been a good answer, although not what I am/ is/ was/ looking to find. … What PF wins, besides gratitude. What is the max-- 3 stars, 4, 5 stars, an xtra kiss from Shrek. I can’t make up what is, Is. My alt brain. Once identified the dish is pretty simple. I would be hard pressed to even find this pic again. I chose it at random off the net what I have in mind.      


I had lunch at a perfectly good Chinese buffet. After while the server set down my check and as per usual, a fortune cookie on top. The other Server came along and Scooped up the cookie and took it away. Unopened. On the back of the fortune is always today’s Lucky Numbers. So Much For That! Just walked by and took it away. Not like they are short on cookies or anything. It was gone in an instant. Random, I guess I was Lucky my plate was not removed. And even if it was brought back, it would not necessarily be the same cookie. Too bad. O well. Luckily, they had the half a bazillion $$power ball numbers called yesterday and neither of us won. I didn’t buy into it so, I save $4 over the weekend. Maybe you did , in which case, gooder luck, may the power be with you next time, and stay away from that server with the quick fingers. 


I think further, I was reading a recipe, one of those mags articles that want us to have a nice weekend ini the coundry, a story with food pix, not precisely Ina Garten, but sorta like that, it didn’t come from her,although as stratified and do-able. The torta I prev saw I think was Weighted down on assembly,, much like a muffaletta.


The Pic I chose  after PF identified is indeed somewhat what I am seeking. I think it may be hard to put a brick on top and not crush the bread or pastry shell. So , not so much pâté or wrap in bacon and not a stromboli either. Besides, my challenge is to make this as a vegetarian dish. Scramble up some eggs filler, cheese, roasted peppers, or drain tomato slices, zukes, green beans or asparagus, flat out some broccolis or brussel sprouts no lumps, spinach or arugula, a wee bit of herb with flavor, garlic I am sure, maybe some butternut squash, what else I dunno. I think it has to be taller than a cake pan, more like a cheese cake height. Not over the top. Just look like it is normal and is no work or bother to it , taste good and without ego. All the butter layers of a croissant while ignoring the calories. I guess. If I find or figure a recipe, I will post. I think this is more a personal challenge than inventing a wheel. It’s been done, I just need to find it and fine tune it. 


This was not originally a contest. I asked a Question. I got my Answer. I am happy . Now all I need is a recipe to accomplish. Or make one up. Then I will be really happy. If I bring it to a brunch party and it is well received without going overboard, I will be really really happy. If it is or isn’t , I am still a happy man. 


So…. What does PF Really Win. She will find out on another Thread she often visits and contributes; some of you may read and do or don’t contribute, and one I have never done before. As I previously indicate, I know what I am doing, even when I don’t; now you can be like me and do it too. 


Spectacular without fingerprints. Find it.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 30, 2012)

I found the photo source. It links back to a blog that has no recipe, but which promises you can find the recipe at another website by following a link. Following the link brought me to a restaurant website where I found yet another photo of the torta, but alas, no recipe there, either. 

My hunch is that it's just a stock photo.

You could probably reproduce this by following a standard torta recipe and just using a souffle dish. You might also have to bake it longer to ensure it was cooked enough on the inside.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 30, 2012)

That is gorgeous!


----------

